
Little ANTs: researchers build the world’s tiniest engine - Jerry2
http://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/little-ants-researchers-build-the-worlds-tiniest-engine
======
kens
There's an even smaller engine: the journal Science published a paper a couple
weeks ago [1] about a single-atom heat engine. It uses a laser-cooling beam
for the cold reservoir and electric field noise for the hot reservoir, and
powers an oscillator.

[1]
[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/352/6283/325](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/352/6283/325)

~~~
Retric
I don't think that qualifies as an engine or even tiny it needs both the ion
trap and whatever's generating the laser is not that small. Sort of like
building a tiny lava lamp while ignoring the lamp.

------
biot
Feynman would have loved to see this. Ref:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_McLellan_(nanotechnolo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_McLellan_\(nanotechnology\))

Feynman was quoted as saying he was disappointed with the winning motor as he
had hoped it would spur new fabrication methods, for which this motor
certainly qualifies!

------
fasteo
Off topic, but when I read about nano engines, mitochondria come to my mind. A
nano power generator that has been working millions of years to power
humanity. This video[1] is a wonderful visual explanation.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XI8m6o0gXDY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XI8m6o0gXDY)

------
sageikosa
More of a motor. Doesn't generate its own power, but does have the capacity to
provide motive power.

~~~
rimunroe
I don't believe there is much of a distinction between the two. Engines and
motors both convert energy to mechanical energy. I don't see this as any
different from supplying fuel to a car engine.

